# Cynotilapia sp. "Elongatus Taiwan"



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

had this group for a year or 2 now. bought them from a guy named dave. today i noticed this fish shaking like a male, this fish has always had female coloration but has always been the largest fish of the 6 that arrived. I have a male that has the nice color you would expect for these fish. so i want to confirm this is the fish sold as advertised and is it a pure male?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

smaller fish pictured is a rusty in 2nd picture


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

the fish i want id is in the first 3 pictures. the other 2 pictures are the male Cynotilapia sp. "Elongatus Taiwan" that has nice color


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

If the Dave you're talking about is Dave Shumacher, there's no reason to believe you got anything other than what you asked for. This one is clearly a sub-dominant male, and it looks like Cyno. elongatus (Taiwan) to me.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

nmcichlid-aholic said:


> If the Dave you're talking about is Dave Shumacher, there's no reason to believe you got anything other than what you asked for. This one is clearly a sub-dominant male, and it looks like Cyno. elongatus (Taiwan) to me.


yeah i was letting ya know where it came from without trying to break the forum rules. ty for the answer i have always wondered about this fish a little bit because he is bigger than the others and not colorful.


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

Sometimes the biggest fish isn't the dominant one. It kind of shows how each fish has their own "personality".


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

Chester B said:


> Sometimes the biggest fish isn't the dominant one. It kind of shows how each fish has their own "personality".


in my 125g I have observed bright yellow kenyi with mouthful's of eggs. How common is this for a female kenyi to be dressed as a male in the community? my tank I easily have 6 to 8 female purple looking and another 6 to 8 in strong yellow colors. tank is stocked with (crabro) (kenyi) (auratus and chipokae) and (m zebra type - ob). In the next year if life remains normal I will move to a bigger home and be able to separate the chipokae from auratus but until then it is what it is.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

From What I Understand, It's Very Common - Especially When Females Are Holding. They Wear The Male Coloration So The Males Leave Them Alone While Holding.


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

I witnessed a spawn today with my nice looking male and a younger female in the tank. should she be due around oct 15th to the 18th? the fish are quite rare and i want to have successful results. i have a small 1 to 2 gallon isolation cage that floats in the tank i could try to place her in that around the fifteenth and when she spits get her out of there?


----------



## pfoster74 (May 13, 2012)

here is a full picture of tank maybe this is good enough set up for a tank spit?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

There Are Lots Of Good Places In Your Tank For Fry To Hide, But To Be Sure As Many Survive As Possible, You'll Probably Want To Setup A Separate Tank For The Fry To Grow Out In. Assuming She Holds This Batch Until They Are Free Swimming, Then they Should Be Ready To Be On Their Own Around October 18-21 (About 21 Days). If This Is Her First Spawn, There's A Good Chance She Won't Hold Them Long Enough, Or May Try To Hold Them Too Long. If She's Still Holding After 3 Weeks, I Would Strip Her And Put The Fry In A GrowOut Tank.


----------

